# Independent Financial Advisor - Recommendation?



## Learner (25 Apr 2006)

Thinking I need a financial review - married a year, neither of us have a pension, SSIA maturing, etc. I'm looking for an independent advisor in South Dublin. Just wondering if anyone out there has used Providence Finance - can they recommnend or suggest any alternatives? Many thanks.


----------



## Bobby (26 Apr 2006)

Go to a MABS office - they're free. If you really need specialised advice then you could look at a financial advisor. According to Eddie Hobbs most financial advisors charge between €150-€250 for a consultation.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Apr 2006)

MABS is really only suitable for those in debt or who seek budgeting advice.

They would no be in a position to offer advice on savings, investments, pensions etc. which is what the OP is seeking.

As I have said many times before, AAM does not seem to attract people who have actually used independent financial advisors and therefore few people seem to get recommendations.

There is a list of all registered MAIs and AAs etc. available at the following link.

If you browse the forum you should get some ideas-there are probably many others in a similar situation to yourself.


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Apr 2006)

hi we used providence for our mortgage and will definitely go back to them when we look around for better rates in a year or two and also to get help with my partner's pension. we used donal murphy and he was great, very professional and met up with us at various locations at times that suited us.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2006)

Based on personal experience I'd recommend our (somtimes) own _Liam D Ferguson _who is a multi-agency intermediary and who I found to be very helpful and on the level.


----------



## tomeradv (12 Apr 2007)

Recommending an advisor is difficult because every client has different needs. The best thing to do is to meet with a number of different advisors and see who would be best suited for you in terms of service, price and results. [broken link removed] matches different advisors from different firms with clients who are open minded and willing to meet. It might be in your best interest to meet with multiple advisors to find who would be best for you.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2007)

Yeah - great if you're _Canadian_. Not so good if you're _Irish_. Obviously spam! Banned...


----------



## Keentoinvest (12 Apr 2007)

Hi Leaner,
You may have it covered but if you are now married you should check your tax credits. It may be worth your while filing as a couple if you are not using all of your credits


----------

